# how much barn space per cow?



## bulldog (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey all,
I have three jersey cross heifers, and horses. We would like to build a barn this summer, and while I know how much space the horses need I'm not real sure on the cows. They would use it like a run in all year and only be locked in during really bad weather, and for milking. I would like them to raise a few calves each every year, but hopefully by that time we could add on. So what are your opinions?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't know how to answer your question. I just had a barn and have to deal with the space I have rather than choose what space I need. I would give a cow the same space as the horses if I had a choice. I have 10x10 stalls and wish they were 12x12.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

I have an open shed style "barn" with 12x12 stalls for each animal...horse or cow. Works very well. I think 12x12 is a nice big stall for a full size cow.


----------

